# Baby Birth



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi there just wanted to update and to let you know that our wonderful surrogate had a C-section two weeks ago now and our little girl was born on 13 July. She is totally gorgeous and we are in the dazed and loved up world of new parents. Sorry Im a bit late posting but the last two weeks have been a whorlwind   . Thank you to everyone for your support and help over the last few years - it has been an amazing and wonderful journey, and every second of all the pain and heartbreak just melts away every time I look at her little face.

Big hugs and   to everyone.

Apricot xxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Apricot fantastic news, congratulations on the birth of your daughter.

L x


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww HUGE CONGRATULATIONS Apricot

Enjoy your baby moon 

x x x x


----------



## michelle39 (Jun 6, 2008)

Aww Congratulations


----------



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

Massive congratulations on the birth of your daughter


----------



## TP.C (Aug 29, 2010)

I LOVE reading posts like this  Really fills me with hope that we'll get there one day!

Enjoy your wonderful new family x


----------



## tisonlyme (Aug 6, 2010)

massive congrats!
It gives me hope that one day we will have thesame news!


----------



## beattie2 (Dec 30, 2005)

Just seen your post- congratulations!!!

Bx


----------

